# Strip of Coil Framing Nailer



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

*Strip or Coil Framing Nailer*

I have read pretty much every post about framing nailers on here. I was just getting ready to buy one and now am debating about strip or coil. I already know I want a Hitachi FRH :thumbsup: pretty close to narrowing down the model number. Just dont know if I should invest in a strip or coil. I know its easier to find plastic strip but at the same time I just found a lot of sites with good prices on coiled framing nails and no shipping charges...so whats the diff now? Other than price and size? But Im thinking for whats going to be easier down the road when I need to get my hands on nails in a hurry.


----------



## Andy B (Oct 21, 2008)

coil nailer has a greater nail capacity and some additional mechanics that advance the nails.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i think it depends on the type of use it will get... reno work, deck builder, home builder, addition specialist, production framing

i do reno and decks mainly - i have had no problems using a stick nailer, but when i do the occasional basement framing i wish i had a coil nailer.

its up to your work i think.

as for what easy to get check your local stores and see what they stock.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Coil has, in my opinion, one application.............Roofing. The rest is strip/stick.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

If you're doing renos, get stick to start with, you can carry the different nails in your belt and change out quickly. If your framing, roofing, sheathing exclusively get a coil cos you don't need to change nail sizes as much and there's a LOT more nails in a coil.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

It looks like around here stick is the way to go...especially since the local stores dont really make it that easy to find coil framing nails. Eventhough my selection online for coil nails is very easy to find I might have to just go with the stick nails. Cuz I know one day Im gonna need an extra couple of coils to finish and I could just see having to stop the job so I could go order nails and wait. Besides if I go with the stick nailer I automatically save some cash.


----------



## johnpaint (Nov 21, 2008)

The stick is better balanced gun.I have both.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I have always had more probs with coil nailers getting jammed and for some reason my old Hitachi coil nailer didnt seem to have as much power as my Hitachi strip.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm doing a hand cut roof with a guy who just bought a Hitachi coil framer. In the two days that I have been able to use it...I believe it's only real advantage for me would be in nailing off subflooring and any repetitive nailing like that, with big nails (up to 3"). The downside is that it is heavy and it doesn't fully drive the nails when toe nailing.

Hands down, the best gun I have used and also own

Hitachi NR90AC3 Stick nail framer

Shoots up to 3 1/2" .162 full 16Ds.










PS. Just a side note. I couldn't find the coil nailer on the US Hitachi page, but it came up on a google search from the Canadian Hitachi page. Hmmm, you Cdns must luv your coil guns.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the Hitachi coil guns they work great .The stick nail er are better for toe nailing but we don't toe nail much. I shoot 12s most of the time thru the plate . I use the pass load stick guns for toe nailing The coil gun rules for sheathing but are heavy with a full roll of 12s.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I think its gonna be the stick nailer. Thats the one I originally was going for until my buddy mentioned his coil nailer and then I had to start over with my decision. Besides its definately easier to stop mid strip and change out the nails for a diff size which I see happening with remodels.

Why does the NR90AC3 start at 2 3/8in nails and the NR90AE starts off at 2in? Not trying to be picky, just curious - maybe its a typo


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Kastoria said:


> Why does the NR90AC3 start at 2 3/8in nails and the NR90AE starts off at 2in? Not trying to be picky, just curious - maybe its a typo


The AC3 shoots the larger end nails. I mostly run HDG 16d shorts (3 1/4" x .131ga.) When I have to shoot 8d's...it messes up quite often. I am still trying to figure that out...but I know that some of the plastic collated nails just plain SUCK. They get misaligned or they over-ride the previous strip and cause chambering issues. 

China strives very little for exceptionalism.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Yeah thats my next issue. Wire or plastic strip. I know hitachi came out with a new wire strip nailer, but plastic strip is much easier to come across. Im looking to get just one nailer and forget it. Its probably going to be plastic strip I just need to decide if its gonna be 2-3 1/2in, 2 3/8-3 1/2in, or 2-3 1/4in nailer. I like the feed back I have read about the NR90AC3, although the NR90AE is new and ugly its has a wider range and lastly (not sure of the mod #) NR83 stick nailer but it only shoots up to 3 1/4in. Basically its like a 1/4in in each direction. So those mods are my top three but really not thrilled with the NR90AE new look.


----------



## Burkk (Apr 8, 2008)

It doesn't matter either way in terms of quality or durability if your're sticking with Hitachi. Both tools have their pros and cons. Strip nailers are lighter and easier to manuever. Coil tools are heavier and have larger loading capacties. Generally coil nailers are preferred for volume/production applications. You shouldn't have any problem finding either nail online or locally.


----------



## Graham J (Nov 7, 2008)

I have used both coil and stick nailers and I vastly prefer stick or strip nailers both for their lighter weight and for their ballance in my hand (that may be a personal thing). Up to a couple of years ago, my boss was using all coil nailers (Max guns, the standard pressure models), and they seem to have an amazing capacity to jam every third or fourth nail. They also had a lot less power than the sticknailers we use. I would recommend the stick nailer becuase although they do not hold as many nails, you can hold at least another full reload in your tool belt. (Try carrying a spare coil in your pocket. ) I don't find sticks to be much less efficient, based on that, and the fact that if you drop a coil or they get bent up otherwise you have to spend time trying to get the coil straight or it will not feed reliably. I would get one if I was doing a lot of floor sheathing.
I should also mention that we use nearly all bostich nailers now. They seem to work very well for our crew, and are mostly what is available up here in Northern BC, Canada.
Regards,
Graham


----------



## ANTHONY911 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Framing vs. Coil*

Ok, Here is the short of it. The biggest problem with the coil nailer is that most city or states will not allow the coil nails to be use because they only have a .113 diameter nail so whats the use of having a coil nailer when you can't frame with it besides if you ever had a coil nailer break your totaly screwed they cost a fortune to fix and once they go there never the same again. one word Hitachi
Anthony-


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is the short of it. The biggest problem with the coil nailer is that most city or states will not allow the coil nails to be use because they only have a .113 diameter nail so whats the use of having a coil nailer when you can't 
Doesn't seem right.

coil nailer break your totaly screwed they cost a fortune to fix and once they go >>>>>>>>>>>...
Not even close. used the coil nailers for years with no problem fixing. must be a local problem. By the way, they are relatively easy to fix.
We loved them because of nail capacity, and they were or are the best framoing gun around!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

Stick. Nails take up less space in your pouch, and cost less. I have never had a framing gun(Paslode) fail on me, all my coil guns have been to the shop before.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Coil


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> Coil




I vote Coil also:thumbup:


----------

